# Mouse Fur



## Cameron (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello,

I have noticed that some of my mice, especially the older ones, have rolls of or sticking up fur on the back of their neck. They do not seem to be itching or balding of the area. Is this just a symptom of aging or should I be concerned? Should I avoid breeding these mice and will providing these mice with olive oil soaked bread improve their fur? Below are several pictures of the fur:










































All replies appreciated,
Cameron


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I've noticed scruffy coats around neck and shoulders in mine when they lost condition for whatever reason. How old are the mice? Have you checked for parasites? Reasontly had some mites in my shed but onky one bad was scratching but other had the scruffy coat patch so treated the lot and the scruffy coats are gone.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

2,3 and 5 are long haired and therefore won't have short tight coats.


----------



## Cameron (Aug 21, 2014)

The earliest and majority symptom is picture 1 and 4, when the neck fur begins to stick up. It lasts for approximately a year before significant decease in fur condition and balding begins. I thought it was some type of parasite but scabs and wounds are absent. Their bedding is paper towels and aspen shavings (frozen for 48 hours before use). Diet consists of Harlan teklad 2014 14% protein lab blocks, oats, and vegetables & fruits. I began mite treatment 3 days ago, I'll continue with it and hopefully it will resolve the issue.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it's all, in every case, just the way the coat grows. Even short haired meeces, unless carefully bred, may have longish guard hairs or hairs of random length interspersed among the others that are just at odds with the main coat. It's only natural, and I wouldn't worry about it at all.

Yo have quite a variety of coat types; I like it! Especially the whitish ones with the long hair. Add a little curl to that and you have Coconut, one of the meeces I delivered to Apex a couple of months ago.
(moustress hunts for picture)

2) "Coconut" - Bone Texel - Doe


----------



## Cameron (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok thanks! I'm still going to treat them and see if it improves. If not, I can deal with it.

Thank you and cute! I was looking at all the mice you provided Apex, very pretty! Some remind me of mine... yours are a little better... a lot better...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love those furry little mush faces!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:bash I pm'ed you. :wallbash


----------



## Cameron (Aug 21, 2014)

I replied.


----------

